# My Error with 922 & Sling? dirt?



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

My 722k disk failed after 2 years. I had good remote service with Sling HD Pro.
I assumed that the built-in Sling and the 922 would be a good upgrade. I could not find a good manual online, so I made the jump with little information.

I am very disappointed that the built-in Sling is only on SD TV2, and no good manual to program otherwise.

I got an email from Dish offering to swap my Sling HD for a Sling adapter. 

Why is Dish making this offer?

Questions: Sling adapter use USB connector. If added to a 922 with built-in sling, will the additional sling be assigned to TV1 where I can view HD?

Why would Dish offer a non-HD Sling arrangement?

With my external Sling HD Pro I can use my IR Windows Media Center Remote, but I don't even see a virtual remote in DishAnywhere?

Am I missing something?

Where is the Good VIP 922 manual?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure I understand what you are talking about.

The built-in Sling on a 922 is HD if you are watching an HD channel.

It uses the 2nd tuner of the 922... it has nothing to do with the TV2 output on the 922.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> Where is the Good VIP 922 manual?


 at dish site ...


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

The only manual at the Dish web site is a short 'Getting started' nothing else, nothing with any Sling info ---that I could find.


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

Installer said that built-in Sling was only connected to TV2 and SD. I have only been able to see 1745 KBPS. When I select HD I get shudder. My source line is 7 Meg up and destination is 5 Meg down. External Sling HD Pro runs at 3700 Kbps. I will post the Question. I do not find anyway to select the HD channel when using the 'Hop to channel' when using the Dishanywhere program.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Clarkjwc said:


> My 722k disk failed after 2 years. I had good remote service with Sling HD Pro.
> I assumed that the built-in Sling and the 922 would be a good upgrade. I could not find a good manual online, so I made the jump with little information.
> There is no reason you cannot use your Sling HD Pro if you like it better.
> I am very disappointed that the built-in Sling is only on SD TV2, and no good manual to program otherwise.
> ...


There is no actual manual for the 922, what little info there is, is in the help section on the 922 itself.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Clarkjwc said:


> Installer said that built-in Sling was only connected to TV2 and SD. I have only been able to see 1745 KBPS. When I select HD I get shudder. My source line is 7 Meg up and destination is 5 Meg down. External Sling HD Pro runs at 3700 Kbps. I will post the Question. I do not find anyway to select the HD channel when using the 'Hop to channel' when using the Dishanywhere program.


The installer was simply wrong.

You are limited by two things... upload speed on your connection at home, and download speed wherever you are viewing the Sling. There could also be firewall issues, especially at work.

You have to tune to an HD channel to get HD... and on a small screen you have to be careful you don't accidentally tune to an SD channel by accident.

All I can say is I Sling HD from my 922 all the time... or at least all the time when I actually use Sling. I'm typically using my iPad rather than a computer, but that makes no real difference.


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

That is good to know. I had been using the 'Jump to channel'.

Upload speed is 26Meg, Download max is 4.6 Meg. I'm hard pressed to see better than 2.6 Meg in SlingPlayer. I'm trying to find an end-to-end speed test that I can get to work into the two private (NAT) LANS at the source and destination.
Local Lan access shows Sling at 6 Meg.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Clarkjwc said:


> That is good to know. I had been using the 'Jump to channel'.
> 
> Upload speed is 26Meg, Download max is 4.6 Meg. I'm hard pressed to see better than 2.6 Meg in SlingPlayer. I'm trying to find an end-to-end speed test that I can get to work into the two private (NAT) LANS at the source and destination.
> Local Lan access shows Sling at 6 Meg.


Usual it goes opposite way UL speed is less then DL; also if you would use same [correct] units as *Mbps* or *MB/s* that would eliminate errors in posting and understanding.


----------

